# How to repair cracks in Bass Hunter boat?



## jrwill

I need some advice. I have a Bass Hunter plastic 2-man boat that has developed some cracks over the years. All are above the waterline except for one on the stern. Some water has gotten inside the hull. Does anybody have any advice on how to patch this?


----------



## leeabu

I had the same problem and a fiberglass repair kit at the auto parts or marina should solve your problem. worked fine for me.


----------



## Phil Carver

Look for a plastics fabricating shop and see if they have a plastic welder . If you live close to Lexington , stop in Vision Ind. and im sure someone will fix you up .


----------



## Phil Carver

And no , that was not a joke .


----------



## jrwill

Thanks for the advice. I thought that maybe a fiberglass repair kit would work but wasn't sure. It always helps when someone else has tried something and is willing to share their experience.

jrwill
Marysville


----------



## jrwill

Hydrasport73:

Thanks for the response. I know the "plastic welder" isn't a joke, it's just not something you run into very often. I also received a response from member leeabu who recommends using a fibeglass repair kit, based on his success with this method. I think I'll give that a try first, since it should be a relatively easy "DIY" project.

jrwill
Marysville


----------



## WoodenShips

I just repaired my boat because of 2 small cracks in the rear of the boat.I was taking in about a gallon of water every hour{est}.So I took a chance on some "MARINE GOOP" at the hardware store.I sanded it down and took rubber gloves and applied it to the bottom.I let it sit for a week and took the boat out today.  IT WORKED NOT A DROP CAME IN  You could try JBWELD too.Some people use JBWELD FOR GAS TANKS......Good luck :F


----------



## 'Rude Dog

Advance Auto and Napa both carry a product ( 2 part epoxy type) called " plastic weld system" made by versa chem corp. it is specifically designed to repair plastic, not fiberglas- it works well enough that i repaired a crack in a plastic radiator tank on a 99 sunfire that has held for over 2 years, so i figure it should work well on your application, dries hard, sets up in about 15 to 20 minutes, dries a light white and can be sanded and painted- make sure the area is clean and dry ( just buy a can of starting fluid ,it will clean the area , and evaporate completely , might want to scuff the surrounding area slightly with sandpaper to ensure a good bond . ) Good stuff, costs about 6 or 7 bucks.


----------



## baby bass

i also have a bass hunter,and had a crack that took in alot of water.it was on bottom corner,must of hit a rock hard.i drilled a small hole in the corner and drained all the water out,and used jb weld epoxy cement to repair.i have never had any more trouble with leaks,good as new.very cheap fix to. baby bass


----------



## jrwill

Thanks for all of the help. This weekend I'm going out to see which of the suggested products I can find. I figure I should be able to find at least one of them and since each has worked for others then I should be back on the water in no time.

Thanks again!


----------

